# Fish, Types



## *GoGoGo Fish!* (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi, :fun: 

I want new fish because all my fish keep dying. I know the problem. The nitrate is causing the problem. I cleaned the tanks and etc. Everything is now normal and is in the right area.
I need new fish to go into my 10 gal. tank and 5 gal. tank, but I don't want a betta fish for any of the tanks. So I would like some suggestions of fish that thrive for a long time and that you guys have experienced raising in your tanks. The fish also have to be small. 
My other question is that should I get a pleco, like the Trindad Pleco, for my 30 gal. tank which has a servum, parrott fish and striped raphael. :roll: 

Thanks,
*GoGoGo Fish!* :fish:


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Regular partial water changes every week should be enough to keep nitrates down. when you say you cleaned it, how well? just a large water change? or did you do a huge cleaning? are there no more fish in there?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

shev said:


> Regular partial water changes every week should be enough to keep nitrates down. when you say you cleaned it, how well? just a large water change? or did you do a huge cleaning? are there no more fish in there?


 what she said, did you clean EVERYTHING, of just the gravel and water??


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

she?

hope you meant shev, or he. lol.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

oh haha my bad sorry my bad. :chair: thats why i still wish that we had the m/f thingys with our avatar


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

lol
Ouch I think that's a complete clean then gotta run the cycle again...


----------



## *GoGoGo Fish!* (Jul 6, 2005)

cleaned everything, okay. My mother helped,too. I change half of the water in all the tanks I have every sunday. I have 2 of the dwarf platies that I had in there in a different tank few one bad thing my cat has dranked out of tank and has gotten his tail in filter, dumb cat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Today will put fish back into tank when I finish cleaning it.


----------



## *GoGoGo Fish!* (Jul 6, 2005)

everything is clean, is sparkiling, it hurts your eyes.


----------



## *GoGoGo Fish!* (Jul 6, 2005)

ran cycle, everything is normal, now just need some suggestions on fish


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

the way your talking, it sound like your cycle is NOT over yet. you cleaned everything...filter, everything? if so your tank will take longer than a day or two cycle


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

*GoGoGo Fish!* said:


> I want new fish because all my fish keep dying. I know the problem. The nitrate is causing the problem.


Hmmmm. I don't think so... Nitrate has to be at very high levels before it harms the fish, I really doubt that was the problem.

What kind of fish did you have, and how many? And what was your maintenance schedule like (water changes, filter maintenance) before they all died? And how long had you had the tanks?

I think it would be unwise to get new fish until you find out what *really* killed your old ones.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

_Right, if you start over again completely, the bateria colonized in the filter, media should have gone. That means you gotta run the cycle all again. It may takes weeks... until you can detect mainly nitrates. The it may be completed and you may re-introduced your new fish.
_I think MyraVan's advice is helpful. At least you dun lose everything: facilities and experiences.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> Hmmmm. I don't think so... Nitrate has to be at very high levels before it harms the fish, I really doubt that was the problem.


Wait... I think he means Nitrite?


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

well, when your cycle is completed you could get some zebra danios (they have to be in a school) they're pretty hardy fish, but you would need to have like 6 of them, but i dont remember if you said you had a heater or not, but they would need one. or you could get some mollies. theyre supposed to be hardy to, but they will reproduce.








< zebra danio








<< mollies, they come in all different colors and shapes.


----------



## *GoGoGo Fish!* (Jul 6, 2005)

okay, cycle is complete. U know its only a 10 gal. tank and tank is 2, I think. Change half of water 1 a week. Another problem is that everyone thinks that changing it helps the fish, and etc. But it doesn't you know why, because they use to live in the wild. Does anybody think about that. My fish don't always get their change that they need, because of the filter. This is my first problem I have had with this tank, and it was the heater. Heater died, so fish were cold. Its okay, because of my fish that like to reproduce 2 times every month. I got mollies. They are breeding actics.

I think I'll get some zebra danios, and balloon mollies. I don't like guppies.they are just not for me.
Everything is now fine. put 2 of the fish that survived in the tank and are fine. for some reason, anytime when I buy fish from a pet store they don't survive as long as my friend who is a fish breeder. of all different kinds of fish. She breeds mollies, platies and a lot more.

I'm trying to not be mean : ( !

*GoGoGo Fish!*


----------



## *GoGoGo Fish!* (Jul 6, 2005)

Trying not to be mean or anything but I know how to run the cycle, and everythign else, just need suggestions on tank.
I got a pond and its a lot harder than having tanks, for got to clean it and everything else its really hard.
My dad goes out and buys fish for it when we have a cat that tries to get away with eating the fish. Someday I'm going to get a big Koi to scar my cat, to not eat fish. I got a bull frog in pond and a turtle. Turtle plays died with cat. Its funny!!
GoGoGO fish


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

> U know its only a 10 gal. tank and tank is 2, I think. Change half of water 1 a week. Another problem is that everyone thinks that changing it helps the fish, and etc. But it doesn't you know why, because they use to live in the wild.


in an aquarium the water changes are needed to get rid of nitrates, and fish waste. in the wild the nitrates are absorbed by plants, and the waste is decomposed. also in the wild there is much more water, and concetrations of the amonia, nitrites and nitrates is much much less.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

_We didn't doubt that you don't know about cycle but you should make everything clear so that we can know you didn't make any mistake. Even experts can screw up and they even sometimes forget what the Nitrogen cycle is  
_Very glad to know about your pond!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

_hey_Maxpayne_why_do_you_use_ this_ "_"


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Ah well, I want to make my paraghraphs clear, if I have 2 or more...


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

lol, oh indentations. just press tab. Oh wait that doesnt work on here, nvm.


----------



## *GoGoGo Fish!* (Jul 6, 2005)

Guys, don't worry about the tank. I had a professional come over on Thursday to help with my pond, so I asked if he could look at my tank, because he specializes in Salt Water aquariums. He also does freshwater aquariums. He said everything is okay, no problems. He looked at everything. He went throught the cycle. He also said that the fish died from water loss, tank had crack. Found out little, didn't leak a lot. we sealed it and he also said heater is fine. Told him about, heater. 

Now can people just stop worrying about it. I'm busyhelping with the pond. I have to go into town on Tuesday to get more fish for pond. 
Please just give me suggestions of fish. I can take any one worrying about my tank. Everything will be ready for fish on tuesday.

Just give me a list of fish for a tank. FIsh need to be suitable for a community tank.

Thanks, 
*GoGoGo Fish!*


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

_Well Ok, if it's an expert... wow... cost oy u an arm and a leg?
_Community fish? 30 gal can be good for some catfish and some loaches. If the tank is peaful, you may use tetras, too!


----------



## *GoGoGo Fish!* (Jul 6, 2005)

will he's a friend to one of my dad's friends and he gave us a discount. cost us about around $100 - $250 but he gave discount so it was around $80 - $120.

FIsh for 10 gal. Only have 2 small, really dwarf sized platies.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Fishfreaks, I know your a man and a woman, but who does most of the posting?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Duh... why you ask so, here, this time? h/e it's new to me so fishfreaks are a couple?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha yeah id say its pretty much 50-50 haha would you prefer we made seperate names??


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

heh, or just say -F if youre thr girl and -M if your the guy.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Okay heres the deal... unless youre "expert" added biospira (which I highly doubt he did) and added fish right away (which I know he did not) you have not even STARTED the nitrogen cycle. Your fish are dying of NEW TANK SYNDROME! The #1 killer of fish in a new or freshly cleaned aquarium. People are trying to help you out here when they say that you need to complete a cycle. The nitrogen cycle takes about 4 weeks (even more with water changes, it can take 6 months!). Your fish are little factories in your tank... they produce a product called ammonia, this ammonia is eventually broken down by nitrosomas (a bacteria that colonizes a tank after a week or two), into nitrite (which is probably what killed your fish and not nitrate), and then nitro bacter takes over and consumes the nitrite to produce nitrate. Once you have 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, and 10-40 nitrates, your cycle is complete. 
Also I disagree with the statement that ponds are harder than aquariums... I say no because usually ponds are dealing with a heck of a lot more water than aquariums are, and usually have some form of live plants. And as for pond "experts" that clean ponds, I had a woman come into petsmart complaining that all her koi kicked the bucket after they cleaned everything in the pond. I suggested that it was new "pond" syndrome and told her to bring in a sample of water... it turned out she had an ammonia spike in her pond from new tank syndrome that killed all her fish. So the moral of the story, so called "experts" can cost you a lot of $$$$$ ($300 in koi and another $150 in crappy maintenance work) 

As to answer your question so I'm not overly rude... tetras, rasboras, cories, danios are all good schooling fish, the livebearers don't need a school but also are very good canidates for a community fish tank (which include platies, mollies, swordtails, and guppies) Also Dwarf gouramis do well singlely; bettas also make good canidates in the very passive community tank (but not with gouramis). A pleco in a 30 gallon with all those fish you mentioned would not be a good canidate because you are at the max if not over in that tank. 
Sorry if I'm being rude but we are all trying to help, and save you money... if you have truley cycled the tank by adding an ammonia source (such as pure ammonia or a raw shrimp from the grocery store) or by adding biospira and then fish, I'm sorry for my rant...


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I agree 100% with Fishfirst. I feel that if you can make a statement like "Another problem is that everyone thinks that changing it helps the fish, and etc. But it doesn't you know why, because they use to live in the wild. Does anybody think about that." this shows that you really don't understand what's happening in your tank. Unless you have a fully planted tank with alot of plants that are growing quickly, then water changes are an absolute must. The filter produces nitrates which, unless you have lots of plants, remain in the water, so having a filter doesn't mean that you can go without water changes.

You say that currently you "have 2 small, really dwarf sized platies", well, leave it at that for at least a month, while your good bacteria build up enough of a population to support those fish. And then maybe you can think about adding some more.


----------



## *GoGoGo Fish!* (Jul 6, 2005)

tank isn't new and I didn't have a problem with this tank, before. I also have a lot of plants, like hornwort,duck weed and banana plants. 

I agree with MyraVan. Thank you very much. I was getting very tired of people telling me what to do with my tank. I really can't explain about the tank, its too hard to tell it, in a short way. I also would like for everyone to stop being bosy, to me. I can't tank it any more, you guys are stressing me out more, about my tank, after my rabbit hutch was nocked over by a coyote last night and killed 5 of my showable rabbits. I don't need any more stress. 
Please don't Post more help for me about my tank. I think I solved my problem. OKay!!!!!!!!!!!, Trying not to be rude or snobby.

My platies are fine. I'll watch them for the next few days.

And I don't use shrimp or anything like that. I only use flake foods. 

Fishfirst, my pleco didn't grow big and the other fish, didn't grow big either. They reached their maximum size. The pleco was a leopard pleco. And I don't have any problems with it, either. The problem with keeping a servum, red parrott fish and a pleco together = fights over tank. Servum killed pleco, for space, by nipping at him at fins, tail and some other parts of body. He gets aggresive.

Trying not to be snobby, but its hard, not to be when your stressed and fustrated.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

I know it can be frustrating especially for beginners but you have to understand that everyone here is trying to help you give a good life to the fish and to save you money. The people here are really friendly and helpful and have helped me learn so much. Now I can look after my fish properly and not get frustrated. You need to listen to waht the people here are suggesting as they do really know what they are talking about. Its not that they are being bossy they just want to help and educate people in how to keep fish properly.

Just so you know fish dont grow to fit the tank they are stunted by the fact they are in a tank. If you will listen to what everyone is saying there are alot more helpful suggestions people have made and will continue to make.

I wasnt being rude but you just need to understand no-one is bossing you around we are all giving advice to help you care for your fish properly so dont take things the wrong way.


----------



## *GoGoGo Fish!* (Jul 6, 2005)

I don't need any more advise on tank, and everything else, except fish. And I'm not a beginner!!!!!! I've been in the fish business since I was 6 y.o. Nothing will ever change the way I keep my fish and how I clean my tank. I'll update you guys on my tank next week. 

And take some understanding that fish are from the wild. So you got to keep them like the wild. Has any one been to the zoo before or aquarium. They try to keep it like the wild not so they can become stressed and don't know where they are. Thats how you got to keep your fish. You just can't keep saying that somethings wrong with this and that, but you need to understand that you need to keep them like the wild, because if you don't you know that they die and etc. I'm not trying to be bossy, but its hard not to when everyones forgetting that they are wild and use to live in the wild and nothing will ever change that.

Also forgot to say, that I got 2 catfish and 1 platy, yesterday. Their fine!!!!!!!!!
Eating and getting along, no problems. It was probably the alegae from plants and bacteria for plants.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Actually most platies and other livebearers are NOT from the wild... they are bred right here in the USA in tanks just like ours. Fish get stressed from transport and from going into a new tank that they've never been to before, but that shouldn't be a reason for some of them to die. Most fish (98%) can live through the stress and transport from the lfs to your tank. 

May I ask what kind of catfish???

Also adding three fish is a decent bioload on your tank. You may have a mini cycle on your hands, so be careful of that. 

Also lecturing us about not knowing things is kind of nieve. Did you know I've been doing this before you were born? And some people here have been doing this twice that long. My advice: get a good book on aquariums. You'll find that there is a lot, you don't know. 
FYI: fish don't die from waterloss unless they are left out to dry without any water. So unless all your tank water was on your carpet... your fish didn't die from that. Also make sure that crack isn't anywhere on the glass part... if it is your structural integrity of the tank is compramised... you need a new one.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> And take some understanding that fish are from the wild. So you got to keep them like the wild. Has any one been to the zoo before or aquarium. They try to keep it like the wild not so they can become stressed and don't know where they are. Thats how you got to keep your fish. You just can't keep saying that somethings wrong with this and that, but you need to understand that you need to keep them like the wild, because if you don't you know that they die and etc. I'm not trying to be bossy, but its hard not to when everyones forgetting that they are wild and use to live in the wild and nothing will ever change that.


Well, just like fishfirst has said.. yeah it's very very hard to keep wild fish. The ones you see are bred artifically, mostly! So they can reduce preice too.
But I agree with your point about the environment. It's good to create an environment like in their native home. Remember that fish has changed alot since people kept them. But I believe that they 'remember' their home places...


----------



## *GoGoGo Fish!* (Jul 6, 2005)

ok thanks a lot. I'm going to close this thread, I have everything I need to know. 

Sorry that I was mean, a little.
Sorry, SOrry, Sorry, SOrry, Sorry


----------

